# Finally..



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

After a few years of selling the "alum maverick" I broke down and got a new boat! I purchased a 2010 blazer bay that was won in a local tournament. Very low hours and nothing to fix just customize! 

So far I've installed a fuzion stereo, VHF radio, led nav lights and added another battery with battery switch. 

I just ordered two coastalnightlights.com green underwater light (dl). 

Now I'm in need of an I pilot and electronics! 

I'm looking at the raymarine dragonfly. If y'all have any suggestions what to buy or not to buy lmk! I'm trying to stay under the 1000 marked price


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Sam, is that the boat Kenny was selling?


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sam Roberts said:


> After a few years of selling the "alum maverick" I broke down and got a new boat! I purchased a 2010 blazer bay that was won in a local tournament. Very low hours and nothing to fix just customize!
> 
> So far I've installed a fuzion stereo, VHF radio, led nav lights and added another battery with battery switch.
> 
> ...


The I-Pilot will change everything. If you're going to get one at some point, get one now. Best money I have spent on my boat.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Can't go wrong with the I pilot. Best invention since sliced bread.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, I had to look up I-pilot. SWEEEEET!!

Congrats on the new boat.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Sam Roberts said:


> After a few years of selling the "alum maverick" I broke down and got a new boat! I purchased a 2010 blazer bay that was won in a local tournament. Very low hours and nothing to fix just customize!
> 
> So far I've installed a fuzion stereo, VHF radio, led nav lights and added another battery with battery switch.
> 
> ...


Good deal hunnh Sammy! I'll be your pilot for a price,,, Like beer !:yes:


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Good deal hunnh Sammy! I'll be your pilot for a price,,, Like beer !:yes:


Big Kenny! Your and your son are always welcome to come and fish. I'll have you plenty of Busch and bait! 

I'm working offshore now on a work boat. I'm going to be home tomorrow and will purchasing the I pilot and raymarine dragonfly! Kenny you won't recognize the boat here in a few days it's been totally re done! I'm thankful crab could sell me the boat it's in good hands! 

Im looking to add red LED's to the inside but I don't gunwales that flare in! If y'all have good product ideas I need them! (Console mount)


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

love u bro !:thumbsup:


----------

